# Sitges - Near Barcelona



## eirefinq (20 Mar 2011)

Am thinking of heading here for a few days of sun and relaxation in early May - anyone been? any information/tips on hotels/things to do etc would be most appreciated...tks.


----------



## Eithneangela (21 Mar 2011)

Spent a couple of weeks there in a rented apartment.  Not a lot to do in Sitges itself, nice harbour, old town and associated buildings - only 20 minutes away from Barcelona on a very reliable and frequent train service.  We had a hired car and so were able to travel around the countryside and enjoy the Menu del Dia (usual 3 course lunch available in most restaurants and pubs in small towns and villages all around this area).  Really depends on what you want to do - some nice local pubs but because of the nearby seafront area (not a beach but one can sit on the pebbles and bathe) a lot of the pubs tend to price their goods for tourists.  Enjoy.


----------



## eirefinq (21 Mar 2011)

are there no sandy beaches in sitges? does anyone else have any thing to say about Sitges???


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Mar 2011)

Sitges has quite a substantial sandy beach with an accompanying relatively lively seafront with many good restaurants and bars.

It is renowned as being a very gay friendly resort .

There was one Irish Bar which featured live music.

All in all it was very relaxed and laid back with excellent service in restaurants and bars.


----------



## Threadser (21 Mar 2011)

I am heading to Barcelona and Sitges for the Easter weekend. I have visited both before although I just spendt an afternoon in Sitges and vowed to return. It's a really nice seaside town, very laid back, supposedly the San Tropez of Spain! It's gay friendly but there is also a mix of all sorts of people. Quite a arty vibe. Nightlife quite lively apparently but hopefully not too mad.


----------



## eirefinq (21 Mar 2011)

Will u let me know how it goes for you?


----------



## pinkyBear (21 Mar 2011)

I loved Sitges, it is an incredible place, the Las Ramblas (their main street) is great - the beaches are fab. Now do note, Sitges is a gay resort, Mr. Bear - he didn't like it as it is very gay.

I can assure you though it was the best holiday (apart from Mr Bear giving out ) I had in years - it is so colorful and the characters I met were fantastic fun... I can also assure you that it is the safest place I have ever been, the Las Ramblas was great fun. We also went to Barcelona, and you know the Las Ramblas was very seedy at night - loads of prostitutes touting business... 

I am envious of your trip if you go...


----------



## Threadser (21 Mar 2011)

@eirefing Will certainly let you know how it goes and will give you some recommendations for restaurants/bars etc that I think are worth checking out. Am just hoping the sun shines there at the end of April. Fingers crossed!


----------



## corcoran1 (21 Mar 2011)

I love the place. Ive been there so many times and keep going back. But as said above its not just gay friendly, its a very gay resort. But very relaxed and surprisingly mixed for a 'gay' resort. It can be expensive and hotels book out quickly for high season. La Nina on the main promenade is a good hotel and the perfect location. If you are gay its a great place to go. That said myself and my partner brought his family and straight friends there last year for his 30th and they had a great time.


----------



## eirefinq (22 Mar 2011)

tanx guys, corcoran1 do you have ne other info re restaurants, bars etc? i will be travelling solo..


----------



## Laramie (23 Mar 2011)

Why don't you log on to  and search for Sitges and things to do. Lots of information there.

__


----------



## horusd (23 Mar 2011)

pinkyBear said:


> I loved Sitges, it is an incredible place, the Las Ramblas (their main street) is great - the beaches are fab. Now do note, Sitges is a gay resort, *Mr. Bear - he didn't like it as it is very gay.*
> 
> ......


 

Okay, not making a big issue out of this, but whay should anyone *care or be bothered at all *if there are lots of gay people around?  Would he object to a women's resort or an all male one? Sounds like abit of old fashioned predjudice. I know lots of of gay & straight people who go to Sitges and love it. Personally I don't much like resorts as such because of the noise and bars etc.


----------



## eirefinq (23 Mar 2011)

who is Mr Bear anyway - i thought that post was weird to say the least - i wouldnt pass any remarks, it didnt make sense....does anyone else have anything else to add on Sitges in terms of hotels/bars/restaurants/beaches etc etc etc thanks!


----------



## pinkyBear (23 Mar 2011)

Hi there, 





> Okay, not making a big issue out of this, but whay should anyone care or be bothered at all if there are lots of gay people around? Would he object to a women's resort or an all male one? Sounds like abit of old fashioned predjudice



You are right why should people care or be bothered. But you know some people do get bothered and aren't comfortable going to a gay friendly resort, and yes it is old fashioned. Mr. Bear (my other half) is one of those people! It just wasn't for him..

In terms of the original post, Sitges is an incredible place to visit. 
P..


----------

